# What do you think was a greater victory



## Xdominick97 (Mar 28, 2012)

What do you think ???


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 28, 2012)

Brock taking Detroit


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 28, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> Brock taking Detroit


----------



## tomo pauk (Mar 30, 2012)

King Tomislav expelling the Magyars, uniting Croatia in the process.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Mar 30, 2012)

Xdominick97 said:


> *What do you think was a greater victory? *
> What do you think ???



Xdom, as you have probably figured out, it's not exactly clear what you were asking. *greater* implies selection of one of two options. Did you have a choice in mind? or were you asking for us to make a judgement of _*greatest*_? In other words, making a single choice from among many options. With respect to *victory*, are you talking about instances of air-to-air combat or particular battles, campaigns or wars?



pbfoot said:


> Brock taking Detroit



PB, hadn't realized you guys (Brock) took detroit. (My history classes neglected many such events) You know, if you guys were really interested in amity between our two countries you could have kept it.


----------



## Xdominick97 (Mar 30, 2012)

I just want you guys to vote on which you think had a bigger impact


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 30, 2012)

What are you talking about ? Which victory? The Red Baron getting Snoopy time after time comes to mind for


----------

